
Bitcoin Unlimited fork reaches majority support for first time - theWatcher37
http://nodecounter.com/#bitcoin_classic_blocks
======
gus_massa
Is this the first time? What happened at February 5? (And there was an almost
draw at February 19?)

Do they need a supermajority, like 75% or 90%, before something interesting
happens?

~~~
theWatcher37
Damn, I was on mobile and didn't see the previous history. It's my
understanding that the target is 75% before bitcoin unlimited will try and
"take over".

/r/btc is excited about it. Apparently there's a civil war between /r/bitcoin
and /r/btc and the broader bitcoin community.

The issue is bitcoin fees have skyrocketed at an almost exponential pace and
transaction times are way up.

Right now a "normal" fee from last year results in a ~24hr wait time

[https://bitcoinfees.21.co](https://bitcoinfees.21.co)

The core group has a "solution", and the Unlimited group claims to have a
better one (as well as a list of grievances such as the core group being
irresponsibly slow to react, also that their solution doesn't scale and is a
stopgap etc etc).

I'm no expert though, if anyone could chime in with more info I'm all ears.

